

Get Your Facebook Feed in your Inbox - travisreeder
http://www.fb2e.com

======
smoody
it is similar to a service that was mentioned on hacker news a week ago or so:
<http://www.newsfeedemail.com/>

just putting that out there as a datapoint.

